# Open Thoracotomy



## ggparker14 (Jul 13, 2020)

Can I please get advice on correct CPT for this procedure? Thoracotomy done in the ER. I am looking at 32100.

Procedure: 
*Left sided incision from sternum to axilla.  Intercostal muscles cut with scissors. Rib spreader applied. Aorta cross clamped. Lung gently moved away to expose the heart.  No pericardial effusion noted.  Open cardiac massage, intermittent loss of organized electrical activity on monitor requiring direct cardiac defibrillation.*

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## lbrookin (Jun 4, 2021)

I am also looking for this code.  I'm thinking 32160 because the cardiac massage was done.  However, this is giving me an error as being an "inpatient procedure" and I'm doing ER coding.  I'm new to my job so I have no clue.  Anyone have any advice on how to code this?


----------

